# Young british family looking for fresh start



## RetroRudimental (Mar 24, 2015)

Hello one and all,

My name is Nick,(40), my partner (35) and our son (11)

No doubt this is a topic many of you may have seen countless times, so my apologies in advance.

We are looking for a fresh start in life and want to immerse ourselves in the Thai culture away from the UK on a permanent basis. We are all english speakers, I also speak dutch and enjoy learning new languages and I hold an NVQ 3 in Health and social care. We are all three pretty outgoing, very friendly and fun people who want to turn our many disappointments in life into a happy one. 

We would like to know if there are opportunities in Thailand for a family to start afresh, by way of volunteering as a family, or finding work that would involve us all. The idea of immersing ourselves into Thai culture really appeals to us and we think it is what our little one needs too. 
Ideally if the opportunities present themselves we would like to stay on a permanent basis and I would like us to be able to sustain ourselves financially. How this is attainable I'm unsure of, hence my reasons for posting. 

<Snip>

So, I'm just looking for ideas and some help if possible. and something that would be family friendly and help us achieve the life that we so desire.

Many many thanks in advance

Nick


----------



## RetroRudimental (Mar 24, 2015)

Oh, I'm so sorry.......had issues with network, realised I'd double posted but then one had been removed.
Sorry ....... 
good start that eh? lol
Thankyou for taking the time, but sorry for wasting it too....


----------



## Mweiga (Sep 24, 2010)

RetroRudimental said:


> Hello one and all,
> 
> My name is Nick,(40), my partner (35) and our son (11)
> 
> ...


Understand very well your plan. There may be somebody on this forum with specific experience of the type of family orientated volunteer work involving some sort of income you seek , but from my own ten year experience living here and knowledge of the Thai system you'll not find this easy.

NGO and general volunteer work is still considered "work" and under Thai employment rules for foreigners restrictions and regulations are endless leaving few options. A couple of years back I had Australian friends come out to stay for a while prior to doing a few weeks volunteer work in Cambodia they'd fixed up back home - originally they had looked at Thailand but found the rules unworkable. Even with them funding everything themselves they still required a work permit.

I'd suggest a practical plan would be to contact UK based NGOs to offer your services - those with programmes in Thailand would arrange necessary paperwork , work permits , etc for those they take on. Either way you'll need to be very persistent in your search and I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## RetroRudimental (Mar 24, 2015)

Thankyou Mweiga,
I think I've always known it would be a struggle one way or other. Thankyou all the same for your input.


----------

